# Idaho, Caldwell - Gaming group forming...



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 14, 2006)

I am gathering a couple of people together for a gaming group for this friday. We will be meeting at my house around 8pm. If you are interested in joining, please email me at slkarren66@yahoo.com

I am hopeing that we will be forming a group that will play on a regular basis... that is life situations allowing. We have 1st, 2nd, 3rd edition D&D, Robotech, Boothill and a couple of other game systems. From talking to one of the guys: "Genshou", he has D20 Modern.

D20 Modern, run by "Genshou" will be this friday. 

Im sure alot of time will be spent in introductions; We will be getting some "snacks" put together for the night and obviously making characters for those that havent played D20 Modern. 

If you have D20 Modern characters and want to know if you can play them..., im sure Genshou will leave his email to allow ppl to ask him questions.


----------



## genshou (Jun 14, 2006)

It's going to be an Urban Arcana game, starting at 1st-level.  If you know the d20 Modern rules already, feel free to start working on some character concepts.  I've had lots of experience with teaching d20 Modern to new players, so don't be discouraged if you don't know the rules yet.  If you're interested in joining in, send me an email (click on my username on the left side of this post).


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 17, 2006)

Genshou made it over Friday. Was a very fun night. Sorry i feel asleep, haha (2:30am)

We made characters, since my bro-in-law and i have never played D20 Modern. Than got to play for about 2hrs (that's what we figured, Genshou...   )

I really enjoyed it. It will be really nice to have someone else in the group. Still room for more players. Please email me or Genshou for information. We're not exactly sure when the next game night is cause of compatible working schedules but we will have a date set by Tuesday 20th.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 20, 2006)

*Next game time*

Our next game will be on Friday the 23rd. 
The time will be from noon to 4pm.
The place: Caldwell

Two more spots open for players.


----------



## EyeDK (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello, I would like to join the game.  I hope there is still some room.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 22, 2006)

yes, EyeDK. Come and play on Friday.

I sent a reply email to you too.   

Call me and let me know if your going to make it so that i can give you directions.


----------



## genshou (Jun 24, 2006)

There's plenty of room for you, *EyeDK*.  It's out in Caldwell, so it's a bit of a drive.  I head out from Meridian, though, and if I work before the game I drive all the way from Boise.  The PCs just hit 2nd-level and will (hopefully) be joining Department-7 next session.  All the character options in Urban Arcana are officially open at this point, including a number of fantasy races and a wealth of new character feats and equipment.

Have you ever played d20 Modern before?  There's a bit of learning to do, but the other players are starting from square one as well and they're picking up on it pretty quick.  It's really similar to 3.x D&D.

I hope to see you at the gaming table soon.

Cheers!
~tpc


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 24, 2006)

Crazy man Genshou, after playing for 10 hours, to go home and still be up at 1:30. I think i went to bed 2 hours later.


----------



## genshou (Jun 25, 2006)

Nah, we didn't play for 10 hours.  I just ended up hanging out there that long


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 26, 2006)

*3.5 D&D Sunday Game*

Just wanted to share that some of us got together at Magic Dragon Games and played Sunday. Lets see, there was 6 of us that was later joined by another. (after she got off work) Was very enjoyable.

I do believe that we will be playing this coming Sunday. 

I am just one of the players, so if you would be interested in joining... email me and i will forward your request onto the DM.

EyeDK was one of the players also and you could contact him also. (no problem, right EyeDK???   )


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 27, 2006)

*Sorry*

I talked to EyeDK and the DM. The DM informed me that we are at our limit of players atm. 
So i am very sorry about getting anyones hopes up. Sorry.

Genshou would still like to get a couple of players for the D20 Modern game that we are playing though and those interested are still invited for that. EyeDK... if it works, hopefully you can make it the next time.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 30, 2006)

*Next D20 Game...*

We will be playing at my house on Monday at 4pm.

if interested email me.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jul 4, 2006)

The game on monday wasnt as good as it could have been. I had some family issues that i had to take care of. Sorry guys.
What we did get to play was really fun though. Gen brought a co-worker and he added alot of fun to the group.
Will post the next game time as soon as i know when it will be.


----------



## genshou (Jul 5, 2006)

Funny thing is, despite the... er, interruptions and you being gone from the table for half the game, that was the best session I've ever had.  Ever.  And the newbie loved it, too.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jul 7, 2006)

*and again...*

Next game will be Thursday the 13th. Thats next week. So giving you lots of time to get ready for one of the greatest D20 Modern games in the Boise area.   
In Caldwell again. 
around 5pm.

Ask Genshou if hes still looking for players.


----------



## DrgnMstrAlex (Jul 28, 2006)

*Looking for a group.*

Hello 

I am Alexzander Macall, I'm new to the Boise area and I'm looking for any kind of roleplaying I can find. I currently work 8am-4pm on a rotating days off. If you can help me find a game it would be honor to play. Thanks for any help you can give me.

Alex


----------



## genshou (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome to the boards, *DrgnMstrAlex*!  I'm in the process of trying to arrange a regular weekly time for this game.  Right now I don't have a time set up for the next game, but I'm hoping everyone can be available next Tuesday.  I think we're possibly going to be able to move it to Friday nights for regular scheduling, but we'll see.

If you're interested in playing d20 Modern, just keep your eye on this thread.

Cheers!
~genshou


----------

